# Another jig link



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

More neat jigs, new to me anyway

http://woodworking.phruksawan.com


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice jig. I will be looking at it in more depth later. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tiedowns (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing - it looks great!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Interesting......nice post.BW


----------



## wrkcrw00 (Apr 12, 2010)

That's pretty slick for cutting thin pieces. Thanks for the link.


----------

